

Apple has filed an interesting location-based app patent - grellas
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2010/05/apple-reveals-a-powerful-location-based-service-for-the-iphone.html

======
MWinther
Wasn't this sort of thing discussed back in the heyday of Palm, when their
devices started to get some wireless connectivity?

I seem to remember thinking about the potential of just such a system back
then, even though I never did anything with it. I hope that Apple can (and
will) do something more useful than just think about it. =)

